#ubuntu-manual 2010-11-11
<Hannie> Can anyone tell me where I can find information (web page) about the screenshots that were uploaded to the server
<Hannie> Hoi trijntje
<sagaci> hey, just listening to the uupc, sounds like a huge project. Maybe it'd be an idea to stick with the LTS releases
<sagaci> and now just heard popey's idea of LTS releases on the podcast
<popey> wasnt my idea :)
<popey> others have suggested it before me :)
<sagaci> it looks like a good product though, coupled with the ubuntu font, dots and screenshots, it should be part of the ubuntu install
<hannie_> godbyk, are you here?
<hannie_> godbyk, ping
<godbyk> Hello, hannie_.
<hannie_> Hi Kevin, I was just chatting with trijntje on the nl channel
<hannie_> Did you receive my mails of this morning?
<godbyk> hannie_: Yes. I'm responding to them now, in fact.
<godbyk> One response sent. Another coming in just a moment.
<hannie_> Right, then I won't bother you here. I will go and read your answer
<hannie_> If I still encounter any problems I will come back
<godbyk> Second email sent.
<godbyk> Let me know if you have any further questions.  I should be around for quite a while.
<hannie_> Kevin, you forgot to answer the most important one
<hannie_> About the screenshots
<hannie_> The subject is Final stage
<godbyk> Oh, whoops. I see that one now.
<hannie_> Ok, I'll wait for your answer
<godbyk> If you email the two screenshots to me, I will make sure that flan gets then and that they make their way into the repository.
<hannie_> I will send them to you right now
<godbyk> Okay.
<godbyk> I'll see if I can snag the others and put them in the repository.
<godbyk> If I can't, I'll let flan know and have him do it soon.
<godbyk> Then one of us will send you an email to let you know when they're there.
<hannie_> This is really awesome
<godbyk> After you've got them downloaded and you rerun make, they should magically appear in the manual.
<hannie_> That's what I guessed
<hannie_> What a wonderful technique
<hannie_> I just sent you the two screenshots
<godbyk> Are you working on lucid-e1 or lucid-e2?
<godbyk> (If you're unsure, you can run 'bzr info' to find out.)
<hannie_> lucid-e1
<godbyk> Okay.
<hannie_> Is there much difference between the two? I hope most of the work is doen with e1
<hannie_> done
<hannie_> I am now going to work on that line break thing. Thanks again for your help so far
<trijntje> hannie_, still no luck with the line breaks? I thought there was a package that could do dutch hyphenations
<hannie_> trijntje, see page 18
<hannie_> It is not a matter of hyphenation
<hannie_> trijntje, do you want me to send you the updated nl.po?
<trijntje> hannie_, sure, but i dont know how to go from .po to .tex
<hannie_> ok, then I will send you the updated ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf
<hannie_> Mind you, it still needs corrections
<godbyk> hannie_:  I've added the screenshots to the repository, so you may run 'bzr pull' now.
<hannie_> Great, this is fun
<hannie_> I am rather curious about the final results
<godbyk> The screenshots should appear the next time you rebuild the PDF.  Please take a look at them and make sure that they're all correct and look okay.
<hannie_> We should say thanks to trijntje, who did the screenshots
<hannie_> Kevin, about the credits part one more question
<godbyk> Thanks for putting up with our lack of organization, trijntje! :-)
<hannie_> Do I have to add the LP names of the Dutch translators manually?
<godbyk> hannie_: For the Lucid editions, you do.  I would recommend using their full names if they're okay with it.  If they prefer their launchpad names be used instead, that's okay, too.
<godbyk> hannie_: I'm trying to automate that a bit for the Maverick edition. We'll see how it goes.
<hannie_> What about people who only contributed one string?
<godbyk> It's up to you whether or not to include them.
<godbyk> (One of the many joys of being a translation editor! :-P)
<trijntje> godbyk, no problem, most screenshots were taken with quickshot when it still worked, which was quite painless
<hannie_> Ok, back to work now. I will let you know if everything went well
<godbyk> All right. Good luck!
<hannie_> See you!
<hannie_> godbyk and trijntje (if you are still here) SUCCESS! All the screenshots are in the pdf
<hannie_> I can see that some text is hidden behind some screenshots, but that can be fixed I suppose
<jenkins> sorry I have been away for a while life has been busy and my laptop is broken at the moment
 * nisshh slaps jenkins
<nisshh> bad jenkins!
<nisshh>  :)
<jenkins> lol :P
<jenkins> I now need to decide on if to get a new laptop or a desktop
<nisshh> desktop!
<nisshh> jenkins, depends if you need portability or not
<jenkins> or find a way to fix the soldering on this thing.
<jenkins> thats the trouble portability has been of use to me
<nisshh> ah ok
<jenkins> desktops offer better value
<nisshh> heh, you can say that again :)
<nisshh> jenkins, plus, desktops are far easier to upgrade parts in
<jenkins> yea exactly
<jenkins> what irc app do people use in android
<nisshh> hmmm
<nisshh> i forgot
<nisshh> a guy in my loco knows though
 * jenkins tries andchat
<nisshh> jenkins, your in luck
<nisshh> jenkins, supposedly good ones are andchat and YAAIC (Yet Another Android IRC Client)
<jenkins> thanks for checking
<nisshh> np :)
<jenkins-Android> Yey it works!
<jenkins> now to take my laptop apart more!
<nisshh> cool
<nisshh> jenkins-Android, which android phone do you have? desire? droid 2? nexus one?
<jenkins-Android> Desire
<jenkins-Android> It's very good
<nisshh> yeah
<ChrisWoollard> Was there are meeting tonight?
<ChrisWoollard> If there was I guess I missed it.
<ChrisWoollard> Hold on a mo. Its Thursday....
<ChrisWoollard> It's tomorrow isn't it.
<ChrisWoollard> Doh
#ubuntu-manual 2010-11-12
<hannie> godbyk, ping
<hannie> Kevin, if you are present, could you tell me is I can move screenshots to the next page?
<hannie> *if
<godbyk> hannie: To move the screenshots around, you can't give them a number like 5\baselineskip.
<godbyk> hannie: Instead, you can only suggest a position. One of t, b, h, p.
<godbyk> For top, bottom, here, page, respectively.
<godbyk> You can provide more than one option.
<hannie> ah, Some screenshots should be moved
<hannie> Suppose:
<godbyk> So if the screenshot is at the top of the page and you want it on the bottom of the page, you could say, \screenshot[b]{...
<hannie> I want to move a shot from page 17 (bottom) to page 18(top)
<hannie> Is that possible?
<godbyk> you can try using \screenshot[t], but if that doesn't work, then you'll have to move the \screenshot command to someplace else in the file.
<hannie> Ok, I can move the complete paragraph to another place too
<hannie> I am going to experiment a bit. Thanks so far. Lots of work to do ):
<godbyk> No problem.
<godbyk> I have to run off to a meeting, so I'll be away for a few hours.
<godbyk> I'll respond to your emails when I get back.
<hannie> bye
<godbyk> Feel free to ping me here, too.
<godbyk> Goodbye.
<daker> godbyk, ping
<godbyk> I'm back now.
<ChrisWoollard> It is very quiet here again
#ubuntu-manual 2010-11-14
<trijntje> Hi all, where can the ubuntu-manual.org website be translated? Now the we translated lucid-e1 it would be nice if we could refer people to a dutch website as well
<nisshh> trijntje, ask daker about that, but he isnt here atm
<trijntje> I will do that, thanks
<trijntje> in the mean time, what is the preferred way to spread the manual? Do you guy's prefer it to be only on your page for statistics etc, or doesnt that matter?
<nisshh> trijntje, you can of course give out copies or whatnot, or you can refer people to the website, it doesnt really matter
<trijntje> nisshh, thanks, thats good to know
<nisshh> trijntje, daker is here ^^^ :)
<daker> yep
<nisshh> daker, trijntje wants to know how to translate ubuntu-manual.org into dutch
<daker> yes trijntje actualy dutch is not present on the list
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> i think he might be afk :)
<nisshh> he did ask me about that 3 hours ago
<daker> ok
<daker> we will fix that for the next version
<nisshh> yeah
<daker> but if he want it for the actual version just tell me and i we will add it
<nisshh> daker, you lost me there :)
<nisshh> godbyk, ping
<nisshh> oh bugger
<nisshh> godbyk must be asleep
<daker> nisshh, [godbyk] idle 17:28:35, signon: Sat Nov 13 19:04:47
<nisshh> ah
<nisshh> nvm
<nisshh> ill talk to him later
<trijntje> daker, hi, I was afk for a while. The dutch manual for lucid-e1 is almost finished, so I was wondering if it would be possible to also translate the website to dutch for users that do not speak English
<daker> trijntje, well i don't want people to spend time translating to website, coz we are going to deploy a new website
<trijntje> daker, thats good to know, will it still be possible to present a download link to the dutch version of the manual?
<daker> yes we can if you are sure that it's everything is ok we can put it
<daker> on the website
<daker> trijntje,
<daker> i am still waiting for benjamin to tell me what i need to change on the new website
<daker> once/before we launch the website i'll put the pot file on launchpad
<trijntje> daker, ok good. The final editor for Dutch is working on some minor fixes, I expect it to be ready sometime today
<trijntje> daker, cool, ill see that coming by on the mailinglist
<daker> ok once finished we should notify godbyk, so can host them on the server
<trijntje> daker, I will let the editor know, thanks!
<daker> trijntje, ok
#ubuntu-manual 2011-11-08
<nisshh> alrighty, own up, whoever broke make in trunk
 * nisshh looks at everyone suspiciously
<nisshh> godbyk, ^^^^
<godbyk> Hey, nisshh.  I'm fixing those LaTeX typos now.
<godbyk> nisshh: I've fixed the LaTeX typos and 'make' runs successfully now.
<godbyk> Those files definitely need some editor love.
<godbyk> Let me know if you encounter any further problems.
#ubuntu-manual 2011-11-09
<nisshh> godbyk, thanks
#ubuntu-manual 2011-11-12
<sagaci> just wondering if anyone can turn on translations for the ubuntu-manual for the oneiric series
#ubuntu-manual 2011-11-13
<sagaci> http://ubuntu-manual.org/jobs#chapter-authors -- is this still relevant... are you still looking for the Managing Additional Software chapter to be written
#ubuntu-manual 2012-11-06
<CarstenG> Hi all
<hannie> hey CarstenG
<hannie> I was just going to mail you that I also succeeded in
<hannie> catchint the U1 sync notification in a screenshot
<CarstenG> :-)
<hannie> I had to do it in a split second
<CarstenG> I just saw your updated root-directrories figure.
<hannie> What do you think of it?
<CarstenG> Well, it would be ok so, but I had another imagination in mind...
<hannie> you mean making the page bigger?
<hannie> Then it won't fit anymore
<CarstenG> You can resize the document page so that the symbols fit in completely without moving them
<hannie> too much work to find out how.... ;)
<hannie> Does the German language also have such long words? I am currently inseerting \\- all over the place
<CarstenG> just see my email with two screenshots of my inkscape window...
<hannie> I will have a look
<hannie> *inserting
<CarstenG> email is out.
<hannie> I will upload u1-sync-notification and nl.po in a minute
<CarstenG> Well, the \\- ...
<hannie> I sent Kevin a list of long words with hyphens so he can add them to the macro
<CarstenG> Normally LaTeX will break the word automatically according the language rules.
<hannie> I wish LaTeX was that intelligent. Unfortunately it isn't
<hannie> Not for the Dutch language that is
<CarstenG> Is there still an example, where the breaking is not correct and where you not yet inserted a manually \\- ?
<hannie> there are more than 20 words I had to add a hyphen to
<hannie> e.g. pakketbeheersystemen
<CarstenG> wich page?
<hannie> 126
<hannie> It almost touches the marginnote
<hannie> Also: page 129: gebruikersgemeenshap
<hannie> I am going to upload now, because I am finished editing
<CarstenG> one moment
<hannie> ok
<CarstenG> the word "gebruikersgemeenshap" is not yet with an manually \\- in my po file.
<CarstenG> And in the PDF it is broken ok
<CarstenG> it looks ok as it is.
<hannie> no, that's because I have just changed it and not yet uploaded to LP (going to do this shortly)
<hannie> hey thorwil
<CarstenG> gebrui-kersgemeenschap,
<thorwil> hello!
<hannie> thorwil, have you already made the front page for the Dutch precise-e2 translation?
<CarstenG> I made the nl PDF with rev 92
<manualbot> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/revision/92 | http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual -r 92
<CarstenG> and there it looks ok for me, broken after gebrui-
<hannie> CarstenG, I think I made it gebruikers-gemeenschap
<CarstenG> kersgemeenschap
<CarstenG> ah ok
<hannie> not sure, I have to look
<thorwil> hannie: no
<hannie> thorwil, I suppose Kevin is going to ask you
<hannie> We are almost finished
<CarstenG> ok, I'm out for some minutes...
<CarstenG> brb
<hannie> cya, CarstenG
<thorwil> hmm, no dutch in precise first edition?
<hannie> no, it is precise-e2
<thorwil> that i know, i just looked for the strings
<hannie> I am almost done with the uploading of po and screenshots
<hannie> latest modifications that is
<godbyk> hannie: I'll add those words you emailed me to the hyphenation list and show you how you can add more words.
<thorwil> if you paste the strings for the titlepage, i can create one immediately. though the lulu cover has to wait until Kevin can tell me the measurements
<hannie> hey godbyk that's great
<godbyk> thorwil: In addition to nl, we'll need French (fr) title pages for both precise-e2 and quantal.
<hannie> thorwil, I will send you the text in a few minutes
<godbyk> thorwil: I think Spanish (es) and Slovenian (sl) are both nearly ready for precise-e2, as well. I need to touch base with those translators again soon.
<godbyk> At the moment I'm still trying to sort out this stupid indexing problem.  Once I get that done, things will start happening a bit faster.
<hannie> godbyk, I hope you don't mind me contacting thorwil directly ;)
<godbyk> hannie: Not at all. :)
<godbyk> I'll be back in just a bit.
<hannie> Let me finish the last screenshot and I will send the front page text to thorwil
<hannie> cya godbyk
<thorwil> hannie: paste into pm, please, no email
<hannie> I will
<CarstenG> I’m back
<CarstenG> Only as idea for the future...
<CarstenG> Should we include the cover text for lulu also to the pot file so that it is translatable over LP?
<hannie> CarstenG, I have uploaded the latest changes and sent frontpage text to thorw
<CarstenG> Yes, I saw it
<hannie> I will have a look at your inkscape recommendations later
<thorwil> inkscape recommendations?
<hannie> Time to relax, I like to play 1404 :)
<hannie> thorwil, yes, I had to adjust the root-directories.svg in inkscape
<hannie> And I'll have a glass of wine. see you, guys
<CarstenG> See you Hannie
<thorwil> godbyk: fr is already present, including a pdf, but it seems i never touched those
<godbyk> thorwil: Yeah, the French translation team did that.
<godbyk> Translators get all excited and start translating everything they can get their hands on. :-P
<thorwil> heh
 * thorwil nominates "L'équipe" for coolest word for team
<godbyk> heh
<thorwil> nl and tweaked fr pushed
<godbyk> thorwil: Thanks!
<godbyk> I may have a couple more for you in the not-so-distant future. I think we've done Spanish already. But Slovenian is also nearly complete, I believe.
<thorwil> i recently worked with git a bit. suddenly just commiting after making changes feesl odd
<thorwil> feels, even
<thorwil> today i used "bzr log | grep -A 5 Thorsten" to see what the heck i did or did not do in the precise-e2 branch. apparently bzr log has no filtering per commiter(?)
<CarstenG> Thorsten, what is with the nl pdf file ?
<godbyk> Yeah, I've been using git for most of the other code bases I work with lately, too.
<godbyk> CarstenG: What about it?
<thorwil> CarstenG: in the past i have been lazy ... no wait, i always wanted to remind godbyk how those dependent files shouldn't be there ^_^
<godbyk> thorwil: Ha!
<CarstenG> I dont see it in the branch :-)
<godbyk> Yeah, I originally added those files because they took forever for inkscape to convert from svg to pdf on my computer.
<godbyk> But nowadays it isn't really a problem.
<godbyk> So we could uncomment some code in the Makefile so that the title pages get generated each time the manual is generated.
<godbyk> It'll slow things down slightly each run, but it does mean less clutter in the bzr repository.
<thorwil> i'm all for it
<thorwil> especially if you get a .pdf from a translation team and then don't know if its with text converted to paths or not ...
<CarstenG> well, the pdf files will not be soooo a big problem there, or?
<thorwil> CarstenG: they just add things somebody has to check at some point
<godbyk> It does make it more difficult in the sense that Thorsten has to keep track of which title pages he created and which other people fiddled with.
<thorwil> is the pdf present? up-to-date? are all of them with text converted to paths?
<CarstenG> the title pages are nearly static, so to create them automatically each make run is wasting time...
<godbyk> CarstenG: They wouldn't be regenerated each run.
<godbyk> CarstenG: make should detect when the svg has changed and only regenerate the PDF on that occasion.
<thorwil> i doubt anyone will notice, as the export is near instantaneous
<CarstenG> Quote: from you :-) "So we could uncomment some code in the Makefile so that the title pages get generated each time the manual is generated."
<CarstenG> a ok, if make can check this, the it is ok...
<CarstenG> then...
<godbyk> CarstenG: Yeah, I had to think it through a bit. It's been a while. ;-)
<thorwil> bzr log is better than i thought after the first misleading search hits: bzr log --match-author Thorsten
#ubuntu-manual 2012-11-09
<CrazyLemon> hey guys
<CrazyLemon> whats the deal again with the cover?
<CrazyLemon> how do we translate it?
<hannie> hi CrazyLemon for which language?
<hannie> You can send the translated text to godbyk and he will take care of it
<CrazyLemon> hannie slovenian 12.10
<hannie> ah, ok send the translation to Kevin
<hannie> are you almost finished with the Slovenian translation and localized screenshots?
<CrazyLemon> hannie will do..tnx
<CrazyLemon> hannie 2 more screenshots to do
<CrazyLemon> and i think the translation is done yea
<CrazyLemon> have to recheck with the coordinator
<hannie> great! I have just finished the Dutch manual Precise version
<hannie> With the French and Spanish translations almost done that will be 4
<CrazyLemon> hannie you're translating dutch, french and spanish manual?
<hannie> CrazyLemon, are you Andrej?
<CrazyLemon> you're a busy bee :)
<CrazyLemon> hannie no - Andrej is the coordinator, i'm the slacker behind the curtains :D
<hannie> no, I only do the Dutch one. Others do French and Spanksh
<hannie> CrazyLemon, nice to meet you
<CrazyLemon> hannie you too :)
<hannie> If you encounter any problems, do not hesitate to pose them here or on the mailing list
<hannie> cya
<CrazyLemon> take care guys
#ubuntu-manual 2013-11-06
 * slickymaster is away: (Dinner time)
#ubuntu-manual 2013-11-07
<CrazyLemon> hey guys
<CrazyLemon> has anyone tried to make ubuntu manual for their locale?
<CrazyLemon> i tried with slovenian.. and the manual is a mess.. a horrible mess
<CrazyLemon> oh.. i'm talking about saucys manual
#ubuntu-manual 2013-11-10
 * thorwil waves godbyk 
<godbyk> Hey, thorwil!
<godbyk> I saw your new title pages. I'll rebuild the PDFs with those.
<godbyk> thorwil: Are you working on the wraparound covers, too?
<thorwil> godbyk: spent much of the weekend building a form from extruded polystyrol plates for laminating glass fibre
<godbyk> cool!
<thorwil> and just now i pushed a little kerning tweak to 13.10
<thorwil> such is my odd life :)
<godbyk> I'm troubleshooting why adding avatars to my 3D scene is slowing everything down to a crawl. Might have to do with textures; they're quite large.
<thorwil> now why do i still lack an automated way for adjusting the wraparound covers :}
<godbyk> thorwil: Ha! I know. I was trying to think of a good way to do that. I could probably write a script that spits out a rough draft and then leave you to do the kerning and touch-ups.
<thorwil> godbyk: blue makes things slower of course, add some red. maybe devisl to offset the avatars!
<godbyk> heh
<thorwil> devils, even
<godbyk> Well, the avatars consist of a couple texture files, each 2048×2048 in size.
<godbyk> They look amazing, but each animated avatar slows down the frame loop by 5–6 milliseconds.
<thorwil> what kind of 3d scene is it?
<godbyk> It's an Afghan village.
<godbyk> I've only got four avatars in there at the moment, but they're dragging the frame rate down incredibly.
<godbyk> I have to do some troubleshooting this evening to see if it's the walk cycle animation or the movement through the 3D scene that's causing the slow-down.
<godbyk> (Or both, I suppose.)
<thorwil> isn't it sad, how i immediately think of explosions, when reading "afghan"?
<CrazyLemon> hey guys.  Any idea why slovenian saucy manual looks horrible? i tried building english and the result was the same
<godbyk> thorwil: It is. But I have to add some of those to the scenario, too. :)
<CrazyLemon> does the english manual build nicely for you guys?
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: Can you be more specific?  The English manual looks okay to me.
<CrazyLemon> godbyk i really cant - its a total mess.. but i can upload it to a DB and give you a link :)
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: Yeah, that'd be helpful. Send me the PDF and the .log file.
<godbyk> I'll be back a bit later. My sister's pestering me. We're in the midst of playing Portal 2 together.
<CrazyLemon> while building english manual i have to press enter at least few hundred times
<godbyk> Thanks for your help with the title pages and covers, thorwil!
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: Hmm.. sounds like something's not quite right on your system them. Having the log file will tell me where the errors are. It might be a missing LaTeX package or something.
<godbyk> I'll be back a bit later.
<thorwil> godbyk: no problem! ha, lovely how fr is already the right width
<CrazyLemon> godbyk yea.. i was checking the log.. but the damn thing is like 18MB!
<godbyk> thorwil: Nice! I think the last Spanish edition was 12.04 if that's helpful.
<thorwil> godbyk: would have been, seconds ago ;)
<thorwil> ES is also same width
<CrazyLemon> godbyk when you get a chance here's the link https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/saucy-manual-english.zip
<thorwil> godbyk: i'm done and will retreat to lurking now again :)
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: I'll take a look at it in a bit and send you an email.
<CrazyLemon> godbyk thanks for taking a look! :)
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: Wow, you weren't kidding when you said your PDF looked weird! :-)
<CrazyLemon> godbyk i told you..a total mess :)
<CrazyLemon> wait untill you see the log ..thats a totally different story :D
<godbyk> Which version of Ubuntu are you building it under?
<CrazyLemon> godbyk 12.04.3
<godbyk> Ah, okay.
<CrazyLemon> i did run ./install-pkgs.sh
<CrazyLemon> and it just said smth latex detected
<godbyk> For 12.04, I think the Ubuntu TeX Live packages are too old to use and you need to use the upstream TeX Live stuff.
<CrazyLemon> ooh
<CrazyLemon> and it does say that in the instructions
<CrazyLemon> my bad
<godbyk> You can install TeX Live from upstream by following the instructions at <http://kevin.godby.org/2012/02/13/installing-tex-live-in-ubuntu/>.
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: No worries. In later versions of Ubuntu some people said that the Ubuntu packages were updated enough that things generally worked okay.
<godbyk> I myself still use the upstream TeX Live packages. But I use LaTeX for lots of other documents than just the Ubuntu manual.
<CrazyLemon> you like torturing yourself dont you :D
<CrazyLemon> j/k ..latex is only proper tool for mathematics and science documents
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: Heh. Well, I'm usually writing math and science documents. :-)
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: I downloaded the Slovenian translation from Launchpad to build it here.
<godbyk> It's complaining that you've translated the glossary entry labels when you shouldn't have.
<CrazyLemon> godbyk oh.. well there were some confusion about those entries
<CrazyLemon> about plural form
<godbyk> I'm a bit confused myself. I thought we made it so you couldn't translate the thing it's complaining about. I'm looking into it now.
<godbyk> For plural forms, you can add plural={plural form here}
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. our coordinator told us its \glsph{plural form}
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that
<godbyk> Ah, nope.
<godbyk> The \glspl{...} and \gls{...} bits should NOT be translated.
<godbyk> Only translate the name={...}, description={...}, plural={...} bits of the glossary entries.
<godbyk> So in one of the strings, you have \glspl{namizna okolja} which should've been left untranslated as \glspl{desktop environment}.
<CrazyLemon> argh
<CrazyLemon> i'll fix those tomorrow
<CrazyLemon> yea..easy fix.. there's only a couple of glspl errors
<godbyk> Another error: you have \applications{Datoteke} instead of \application{Datoteke}.
<godbyk> Looks like someone translated \pregledne. Not sure what it originally was.
<godbyk> You have a couple \applications (with the -s)..
<godbyk> A \glsph instead of \glspl.
<CrazyLemon> jeez :D
<CrazyLemon> are these all wrong ? \application{uTorrent}, \application{Deluge}, or \application{Transmission}
<godbyk> Those are okay.
<godbyk> As long as it's \application instead of \applications, it's okay.  (No -s)
<CrazyLemon> ah..right
<godbyk> You can translate the application names if you like (if they're normally translated).
<CrazyLemon> i was thinking the other way around
<godbyk> cqfd93 and CrazyLemon, what do you think of the pricing/distribution channels question?
<CrazyLemon> godbyk what pricing/distribution question?
<godbyk> I emailed the Ubuntu Manual mailing list about it earlier today.
<godbyk> There are now some extra distribution channels we can choose to use when we publish the manual.
<godbyk> But it increases the price of the book slightly.
<godbyk> So I'm collecting opinions on whether or not it's worth it.
<godbyk> Do we stick with the existing channels and keep the price as low as possible? Or do we raise the price slightly and make it easier for bookstores, libraries, etc. to get our book?
<CrazyLemon> godbyk raise the price by how much is the question
<godbyk> The French manual would change in price from US$4.69 to $7.03.
<godbyk> Interestingly, the GBP (₤) and EUR (€) prices stay the same.
<CrazyLemon> well..i'd go for price raise.. its not that big of a difference.. one big mac worth of difference
<CrazyLemon> how much is the manual in EUR?
<godbyk> The French manual is €4.27.
<CrazyLemon> thats a reasonable price
<CrazyLemon> i think there was a guy in slovenia that decided to sell an ubuntu book/manual
<CrazyLemon> a he wanted ~35€
<CrazyLemon> and*
<godbyk> Yeah, a lot of technical books in the US cost about that much.
<godbyk> Since we're not here to make a profit, I set the prices as low at the website will let me.
<CrazyLemon> i think i fixed all the errors
<godbyk> Okay. I'll download it from Launchpad again and test it.
<CrazyLemon> i'd test it myself but this tex live is huge
<CrazyLemon> its been downloading for quite some time now
<godbyk> Yeah, when you do a full install it's about 2 GB to download everything, I think.
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: You have \pregledne somewhere and that shouldn't be translated.
<CrazyLemon> godbyk there's a \menu{... pregledne ...}
<CrazyLemon> but other than that i dont see it anywhere
<godbyk> What does pregledne mean?
<CrazyLemon> godbyk well its a term we use for Dash
<godbyk> Ah, so perhaps it should be \dash for —?
<CrazyLemon> and that \menu was something like \menu{Dash home} ?
<godbyk> Here's the context:
<godbyk> Za zaprtje okna kliknite na \closebutton{} v zgornjem levem kotu
<godbyk> okna\pregledne plošče; prvi gumb z leve strani. Gumb desno poleg gumba za
<godbyk> zaprtje okna je gumb \gls{minimize} (\minimizebutton), ki okno odstrani z
<godbyk> zaslona in ga postavi v
<godbyk> zaganjalnik.
<godbyk> You also have "\emph{povezati." at the end of a string. You need to have a } before the .
<cqfd93> godbyk, I hope the price on Amazon.fr remains unchanged (4.27€)
<godbyk> cqfd93: It looks like it will.
<cqfd93> good!
<godbyk> cqfd93: Since I don't think the extra channels will help for non-US books, I'll leave them turned off for now. We can turn them on later if we want.
<cqfd93> ok
<godbyk> cqfd93: I submitted the PDFs for review to CreateSpace. I usually hear back from them in a day or so. Once I hear back from them, everything will be published and you should be able to start ordering copies of the book through amazon.fr by the end of the week.
<cqfd93> Great!  Thank you!
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: If you search for "besedila CAPTCHA).} ", you should remove the }
<godbyk> cqfd93: My pleasure!
<godbyk> cqfd93: More books to add to my collection. :-)
<CrazyLemon> godbyk fixed
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: You have a \potem that should be left untranslated as \then.
<cqfd93> godbyk: ditto :-)
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: You have a \in which should be \userinput.
<CrazyLemon> godbyk fixed.. and no that \in was a part of the sentence..its actually \then
<godbyk> cqfd93: You translators are getting awfully quick at translating these manuals!
<CrazyLemon> the same sentence as that \potem :)
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: Ah, okay.
<cqfd93> godbyk: I did most of the work (mostly moving blocks of text) in about a week :-)
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: You have \glspl{paketi} which should be \glspl{package}.
<CrazyLemon> godbyk yea.. i fixed that when you told be before about glspl and gls
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: You have \Slike which should just be Slike.
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: Ah, okay. I'm just going through the list of errors in the log file. :)
<godbyk> cqfd93: Wow!  Did you ever sleep?
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: \texbackslash  should be \textbackslash   (missing T)
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: \Uporabnik  should just be Uporabnik, I think. (no backslash)
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: \filapath should be \filepath
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: That's all the errors I see in the log at the moment.
<godbyk> When you've fixed those, let me know and I'll download an updated translation and run it again.
<CrazyLemon> godbyk done! :)
<cqfd93> godbyk: Yes, I sleep, but as I retired 2 months ago, I now have plenty of free time ;-)
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: Great! I'm just waiting for Launchpad to send me a new po file now.
<godbyk> cqfd93: Ah, nice!
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: There's still a \glspl{paketi} that should be \glspl{package}.
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: But all the other errors are gone now. \o/
<CrazyLemon> godbyk \o/
<CrazyLemon> thanks a lot! you are an ubuntu manual saver! :)
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: :)
<CrazyLemon> godbyk if the screenshots turn out ok.. should i just push them up?
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: Here's a draft PDF that you can use to help with your editing: http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/ubuntu-manual-sl.pdf
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: Yeah, you can push screenshots to the repository. Just make sure you take them using 1024×768 resolution.
<CrazyLemon> godbyk well we tried to take the same resolution as the original
<CrazyLemon> some are bigger (not bigger than 1024x768) due to longer strings
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: That's fine.
<godbyk> It's just if they're bigger than 1024×768 weird things may happen.
<CrazyLemon> godbyk is there a template that i can use to create the title page ?
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: I'll take care of the title page for you. You don't have to worry about that.
<godbyk> (Actually, I usually foist the title pages and covers on Thorsten as he's even pickier than I am when it comes to kerning and the like!) ;-)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> godbyk thanks for all your help !
 * CrazyLemon is off to bed
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: No problem. Thanks for helping translate the manual!
<godbyk> CrazyLemon: Good night!
<CrazyLemon> take care
 * cqfd93 also needs to sleep...
<cqfd93> Bye!
<godbyk> G
<godbyk> G'night, cqfd93!
